# I am in love with Theus...haha.



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My new kitty, Theus, is just so great. I can't say I love him enough.

He loves the dogs, and even though they torment him, slobber all over him, try to see how far they can wrap their mouths around him without actually hurting him, he still cuddles up with them. I catch him sleeping next to them all the time.

When he's not cuddling with the dogs, he's cuddling with me. He loves to climb up on my chest and lay there, and if my chest isn't available, he finds anyplace else. He has literally climbed aboard while I was standing once, and started going to sleep on my shoulder, without my supporting hand...kind of like a bird perched on my shoulder, though he was leaning into my head.

I can pick him up and he never wants down. I've never known a cat to not start struggling after a few seconds. Him, he'll climb back up if I put him down. Yes, that means sticking his claws into my pant leg and skimming me like a tree.

When he's not cuddling with me, he's playing...playing, playing, playing. He loves to play, and he'll play with the other cats, me, the dogs, the dog toys, under doors, in between doors, with curtains (not as fond of that :tongue, cat toys, and my HANDS! haha. He loves to chew on my hands while I'm trying to pet him...thinks it's some kind of awesome game.

He follows me...everywhere. haha. Where I am, he most definitely is.

He's got the curiosity of a three year old child! He is into everything and anything.

He's not picky about his food. If I could figure out how to get him to eat the bones, I'd feed him raw. haha. He tries to get into anything and everything that I'm eating, too. haha.

The other cats love him.

He purrs like a motorboat.

He can jump! Oh my GAWD can this cat JUMP! He doesn't use the stairs to get onto the bed anymore (which is about five feet tall)! He literally jumps, although, he does have to grab onto the mattress and pull himself the rest of the way up, but...that's more than any other kitten I've ever known before they're a year old!

And to top it all off.... *chases him off the bedroom window screen!* :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yes! I couldn't agree more. You know, I always thought I hated cats, that they were just 'there', that they came and ate, went away, came back to eat and went away again.
Boy, was I out to lunch - I can't believe how wrong I was. Windy does a lot of the things your cat does, she's constantly with you, so inquisitive - I'm enjoying every second of being a cat owner, in fact I absolutely adore her. Still can't believe it. Who would have known?


----------

